# Mark Forums Read



## smokeguy (May 31, 2010)

This doesn't work for me ("Mark Forums Read" and using IE8).  I click on it and nothing happens.  Also, when I leave for the day/night and come back, my New Posts haven't reset to only new ones, same as if I clicked Mark Forums Read option would have done if working.

It didn't work for me at the beginning either, but then did start working after a few days, but now again isn't if that helps to troubleshoot.

Also, I just noticed that apostrophized words don't show up naturally in spell check.  That might be somewhere else in the "issues" section but if not....   I guess I could start talking like Data on Star Trek Next Gen 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!  I don't know how that would work though with a redneck having to use correct pronunciation all of the time.  Our motto is that if you can make one word out of 2 or 3 then that's (sorry - that is) the way to go.


----------



## smokeguy (May 31, 2010)

Of course now that I posted this, it's (it is) working again.  Oh well...must have been a glitch I guess.


----------

